# My Discus



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

I would like to share with you about my Discus are very nice. They come from Tony Tan. He had 5 times grand championship.










This is stripe turquoise










Altum floria










This is Blue Diamond


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

my Parents of Altum Floria had babies.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice stuff Duncan! I like the high body shapes on those discus.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice fish, love that blue diamond


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I must agree, that blue diamond is amazing!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have those discus now? Or before.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

nice looking discus


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Rick, Thank you for a nice comment , I like the tall body discus are so amazing. 

josephl and AWW , Thank you for a nice comment. I have babies blue diamond. 

April, Yes I do have them and babies right now  

rwong2k10 thank you for your comment


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking discus fish. Thanks for sharing the photos. Never get tired of looking at fish pics!!!!!!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

stunning fish! the diamond is spectacular!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

+1 for BD!


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you for nice comment about my fish!


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Blue Diamond, Leopard and Red scarlet.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

More pic of Blue Dimaond, Leopard and red scarlet.










Platinum Blue Angel, Golden Emperor and Red checkerboard pigeon blood.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Red Scarlet and young adult cobalt.










Royal Green, Yellow Lemon and young Red checkerboard pigeon blood










2 1/2 weeks old offspring Refection D x Blue Snakeskin.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Those pics are From your moms store she sold. 
Which supplier did she get them from? Was that the last shipment before she sold the store?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, please answer - I'd like to know too.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

April, No, Those pictures of my discus. I took pictures of them around 5 pm today. 

My mom sold the store to the new owner in 2 years ago. We got them from Jeffery Yang, He got discus from Tony Tan.

I have 8 proven breeding pairs discus.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I know she sold the store. It's not mid island. 
Why do you have prices on the tanks then? Are you selling ? Those are import discus. Not home bred discus. Did you get a shipment ?


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi April, 

Yes I am selling my fish, No They are not import discus. I bred them by me.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

If these are all your fry and grow outs from your own fish, where are they all ending up? Have you been selling them locally? Have you not had any problems with the dreaded 6 month stage? I find this really fascinating that you have such skill with discus but I haven't heard anything about you except for your mom owning the store on the island. I'm curious is all.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Chappy, I do not know who are you...

Yes I rasied the fry and grow out from by me. 

I sold the young discus to the island people. 

My mom and I were own the store in Nanaimo so I have some of my discus to keep myself for breeding discus in the future.


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous fish, definitely my favorite freshwater fish is the Discus!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

What was the name of the store?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There is no store. His mother sold it as they had conflicts.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

ACBerb said:


> Absolutely gorgeous fish, definitely my favorite freshwater fish is the Discus!


Thank you for comment.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

IceBlue said:


> What was the name of the store?


There is no store name.... I am breeding them.


----------

